# Bear activity at Desoto Falls campground



## CabinFreak (Nov 27, 2012)

I just returned from a solo campout at Desoto Falls(11/21--11/25.I had camped in the upper part of the campground and there was only 1 other campsite being occupied in the campground.On Saturday evening(just getting dark)I had just finished grilling myself a hamburger and was cleaning up camp.I took my dishes to another campsite to wash them and heard a noise rustling in the bushes down by the creek.I stood there for a moment and then decided to go back to my camp and grab my airhorn.I went back and finished my dishes and went back to camp.As I was drying my dishes off,I hear a noise over at the next campsite.This campsite has now been replaced with a new chemical flush toilet house.Anyways,I grab my flashlight and airhorn and slowly walk over to see what is making the noise.As I walk up close to the house,I shine my light up and I seen the red eyes glaring back at me.I knew right off it was a bear cause of the red eyes.I couldn't make the gender but it appeared to be about 100 to 125 pound bear.I quickly yelled out "Hey Bear" and then sounded off my airhorn.The bear just stood there unfazed by the noises I just made.I let off a few more beeps of the airhorn and it started to run up the hill,I continued to do this a few more times just to make sure the bear was leaving the area.

This was my first time to experience seeing a bear while camping and defintely my first time ever to walk up on one.I have taken my nephew camping a couple of times and he asks me why are you so picky about keeping the campsite clean and keeping the smells down.I tell him just because you don't see a bear,it doesn't mean there isn't one out there.

Anyways,just wanted to throw this out here if anyone is planning on doing some winter camping at Desoto Falls this year.I am planning on another solo campout this winter there.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 27, 2012)

I have to admit it, I don't know if I would enjoy solo camping. I like - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -'ing around the fire at night with buddies. I might even be too skeered to go solo.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 27, 2012)

Ha Ha, I got sensored for using the initials for bull shooting.


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 27, 2012)

That whole area is loaded with bear. Boggs, Frogtown, Dicks, and Helton Creek area seems to be a dense haven. We have to do bear repairs to our place on a year round basis.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 28, 2012)

They ain't no touble long as ya don't leave stuff around for them to eat or available for them to tear into !! Never feed the bears !!


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2012)

Had a bear get in our food box there a few years ago. Keep it in the truck.


----------

